# Problem z uruchomieniem systemu

## Diverse

Witam,

wlasnie postawilem nowe gentoo spod chroota, ale system po reboocie nie chce wstac.

Rootfs jest na reiser4 i sw. raid0, kernel to mm-sources, zainstalowany baselayout2 i initng (sadze, ze jedna, badz kilka z tych rzeczy jest przyczyna problemu).

Po starcie kernel laduje sie poprawnie, zaczyna sie init i gdzies kolo checkroot sie wywala (checkroot napewno, a czy cos wczesniej to nie zdarze przeczytac), co w konsekwencji blokuje ladowanie nastepnych uslug. Zmiana baselayout na 1.* nie pomogla, wiec sadze, ze nie w tym problem. Z tego co zauwazylem, to katalog /dev jest prawie pusty, jest tam kilka plikow, ale nie ma wiekszasci tych co zwykle: dyskow, tty itp. Przeinstalowalem udev, ale nie pomoglo.

Czy problemem jest reiser4? Czy pomogloy przeniesienie /dev na inny FS? Bo zmiana reisera4 na / srednio mi sie usmiecha.

Pozdr.

----------

## cinek810

hym... ale jak to chcesz przenieść /dev na system plików? Przecież on zdaje się w ogole nie istnieje fizycznie na dysku, to i tej pośredniczącej warstwy nie potrzebuje...

jak sprawdzasz zawartość katalogu /dev?

i czy aby nie zapomniałeś zmienić w /etc/fstab linikjki która odpowiada za montowanie / ? Zamiast ROOT trzeba tam wpisac swoją partycję...

[Edit]

acha.. coś czego nie zdążysz przeczytać pewnie można znaleźć w logach.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak uzywałem reiser4 na gentoo-sources (łata z Kamikaze) to przy checkroot wywalało jakieś krzaczki itp. ale! System ładował się dalej. Strzelam w reiser4.

----------

## Poe

skad w ogole pomysl na postawienie systemu na r4? zwlaszcza, jezeli jest sie dosc mocno początkującym?

----------

## Diverse

Chcialem zmaksymalizowac szybkosc systemu zwazywszy na klase sprzetu. Zawartosc /dev sprawdzalem za pomoca ls. Z tym przeniesieniem na inna partycje, to chodzilo mi o to, ze to moze /dev gryzie sie w jakis sposob z reiserem. Co do logow, to nie zapisuje mi nic, mimo odpowiedniego wpisu w /etc/conf.d/rc, a nie moge sie przeniesc na 12 konsole, gdzie logi mam na bieżaco, gdyz w /dev nie ma zadnego tty i  nie ma jak. Wczesniej, jakis rok temu uzywalem reisera 4 na takim samym raidzie na amd64 i nie bylo problemow. fstab mam chyba dobry:

/dev/md1   /  reiser4 defaults  0 0  (jak bylo 0 1 to wchodzil w ogole tylko w tryb single). Jak spod live robilem fsck, to nie bylo nic niepokojacego.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mbar

 *Poe wrote:*   

> skad w ogole pomysl na postawienie systemu na r4? zwlaszcza, jezeli jest sie dosc mocno początkującym?

 

nie żartuj, pytanie powinno zawierać "baselayout2, initng i mm-sources", a nie rr4, to wszystko to wybuchowa mieszanka. Masz co chciałeś Diverse.

----------

## Diverse

Zauwazylem, dlatego staram sie szukac rozwiazania, a nie uciekac sie do powrotu do starczych wrsji. Kiedys w koncu taka kombinacje nie bedzie niczym specjalnym, a z w moim przypadku nie zachowuje sie normalnie, to gdies musi lezec tego przyczyna i jesli to mozliwe postaram sie ja wyeliminowac. Sam juz nie mam pomyslu, co robic i jezeli nie znajde odpowidzi na forum, to ocywiste, ze nie mam wyjcia i bede musial uzyc standardowych rozwiazan. Ale jesli jest mozliwosc, to czmu nie sprobowac czegos noewgo, zwlaszcza, z nie mam tam nic istotnego, a gentoo mam m.in z powodu, ze daje mozliwosc zastosowania roznych rozwiazan i dopasowania calgo systemu. W granicach mozliwosci oczywiscie i teraz chyba stoje na progu granicy moich mozliwosci, co nie znaczy, z nie jestem zaintresowany poszerzeniem horyzontu.

----------

## mbar

Ja na wszystkich kompach z Gentoo używam reiser4 i system stawiam na standardowej gałęzi "~arch" (+kamikaze-sources z powowdu r4) i nie mam problemów.

----------

## Diverse

W koncu udalo mi sie podejrzec, co jest na poczatku inita:

Przy ladowaniu udeva wywala komunikat:

udevd[1110] init_udevd_socket : error getting socket:

Address family not suported by protocol

error initializing udevd socket

udevd[1110]: main : error initializing udevd socket

Populating /dev/ with existing devices through uevents       *OK*

I dalej juz z gorki, bo nie mam praktycznie nic w /dev/, wiec wiekszosc uslug sie nie laduje.

Mam wrazenie, ze to cos z mm-sources, sproboje jakis inny z obsluga reiser4, moze pomoze. (wybralem mm-sources tylko dla tego, ze wiedzialem, ze ma reisera 4 i jest w portage)

EDIT:

Dziwne, przy emergowaniu kamikaze-sources wywala mi, ze nie moze znalezc linux-2.6.24-rc3-mm1.bz2   :Question:   :

```

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/work

 [31;01m*[0m FATAL: unable to locate:

 [31;01m*[0m /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/distdir/linux-2.6.24-rc3-mm1.bz2

 [31;01m*[0m for read-only. The file either has incorrect permissions

 [31;01m*[0m or does not exist.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line 1762:  Called dyn_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   35:  Called src_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2930:  Called kernel-2_src_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2145:  Called unipatch '/var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/distdir/patch-2.6.24-rc2.bz2  /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/distdir/linux-2.6.24-rc3-mm1.bz2'

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3348:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m                       diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" Unable to locate ${i};

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to locate /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/distdir/linux-2.6.24-rc3-mm1.bz2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

  Ktos wie, co z tym fantem zrobic?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mbar

skorzystaj ze stabilnej wersji .23

----------

## Diverse

```
>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.23-r5/work

 [31;01m*[0m FATAL: unable to locate:

 [31;01m*[0m /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.23-r5/distdir/linux-2.6.24-rc3-mm1.bz2

 [31;01m*[0m for read-only. The file either has incorrect permissions

 [31;01m*[0m or does not exist.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.23-r5 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line 1762:  Called dyn_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   35:  Called src_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2929:  Called kernel-2_src_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2144:  Called unipatch '  /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.23-r5/distdir/linux-2.6.24-rc3-mm1.bz2'

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3347:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m                       diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" Unable to locate ${i};

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to locate /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.23-r5/distdir/linux-2.6.24-rc3-mm1.bz2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.23-r5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

 Bardzo smieszne  :Confused: 

Trzeba bedzie to zrobic recznie

EDIT:

Naprawde smieszna sprawa. Gdy natchniety dalem emerge -C mm-sources i ponownie probowalem zbudowac kamikaze tym razem wywalilo:

[/code]

```
>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/work

 [31;01m*[0m FATAL: unable to locate:

 [31;01m*[0m /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/distdir/linux-.bz2

 [31;01m*[0m for read-only. The file either has incorrect permissions

 [31;01m*[0m or does not exist.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line 1762:  Called dyn_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   35:  Called src_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2930:  Called kernel-2_src_unpack

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2145:  Called unipatch '/var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/distdir/patch-2.6.24-rc2.bz2  /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/distdir/linux-.bz2'

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3348:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m                       diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" Unable to locate ${i};

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to locate /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/distdir/linux-.bz2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.24_rc2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

ktos podpowie, czemu tak sie dzieje?

----------

## mbar

może już masz rozwalony system plików, szybciej postawisz system od nowa.

----------

## Diverse

Dziwne, na zupelnie nowej instalacji, postawionej od 0 na reiserfs v3 wystepuje ten sam blad przy probie zemergowania kamikaze-sources, zarowno z custom-kernels, jak i recznie z ebuilda.

----------

## Poe

pokaż no fstab, cos jest pokopsane z uprawnieniami.

```

 [31;01m*[0m /var/tmp/portage/portage/sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.23-r5/distdir/linux-2.6.24-rc3-mm1.bz2

 [31;01m*[0m for read-only. The file either has incorrect permissions

 [31;01m*[0m or does not exist. 

```

 inne pakiety kompiluja ci się bez problemów? jezeli tak, wywal z /usr/portage/distfiles wszystkie pliki dot. kernela i zassaj jeszcze raz.

----------

## Diverse

Na razie kompiluje spod RescueCD, w chroocie, wszystko inne kompiluje sie bezblednie, zaraz sproboje jakies inne *-sources dla porownania.

EDIT: mm-sources z portage idzie bez problemu, zaraz sproboje zen-sources, tylko musze skompilowac git.

----------

